
Prostitution : An old industry is in deep recession - ph0rcyas
http://www.economist.com/news/britain/21578434-old-industry-deep-recession-sex-doesnt-sell
======
haimez
Come on, man. You can't even justify this as remotely technology adjacent. If
we all treat HN like reddit, it will become reddit. The story is interesting,
but it's posted to the wrong link-sharing site.

~~~
aqme28
Links posted here aren't necessarily about technology.

 _" On-Topic: Anything that good hackers would find interesting. That includes
more than hacking and startups. If you had to reduce it to a sentence, the
answer might be: anything that gratifies one's intellectual curiosity."_

~~~
gee_totes
Also for more on the tech side, check out the Ugly Mugs web app mentioned in
the article.

[https://uknswp.org/um/](https://uknswp.org/um/)

------
eksith
Without revealing too much detail... one of our clients happens to be a
purveyor of online temptation and, although prostitution per-se may not be
paying, the "companionship" model apparently still does sell (if the traffic
is any hint).

There's also a surprising number of people drawn to the chat model and a major
part of their infrastructure is now geared toward concurrent live streams,
sessions and sandboxed chat (HTML / JS; no HTML5 WebSockets yet) with by-the-
minute or monthly billing.

